# do hedgehogs snore?



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

i think my hedgehog might be crying. he makes weeping noises but its always in his sleep and i can see that hes breathing in when he does it, so im thinking he might be snoring or crying  i hope its the 1st. does anyone elses hedgie do this? he was at the vet about 3 weeks ago for constipation but that got cleared up and everything else was fine. although he has got really dry skin and loosing quite a few quills regularly but vet said he doesnt have mites or anything. going back to vets again if it doesnt clear up soon, do you think it could be that hes in pain from this?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My first hedgie used to do that when she got older. It sounded like a crying/whistling noise. I've heard about other hedgies doing it too. How is your hedgie's weight? My vet suggested that since Sylvie was on the larger size, that might have had something to do with it, but the vet wasn't concerned.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

hes a little bit overweight but vet assured me that it was nothing to worry about as i had already changed his food and he should loose the excess quickly. thanks thats reassured me a bit although he is doing it alot when he goes to sleep now and he didnt when i got him.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

It wasn't until Sylvie was over a year that she started snoring.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny makes all sorts of noise when he sleeps, including snoring. lots of snoring. :shock:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Weeping noises? Kind of like whining or even a whimper? If so, then yes, my girl Hester does from time to time, use to make me jump up and run because it sounds like she's hurt, only to find her asleep (or waking up in a bad mood cause someone disturbed her). Now I just say her name loudly when she does it and she stops.

My guess is hedgie nightmares, nightmares about what, god knows, especially in the protective world they live in with us.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Puffers315 said:


> My guess is hedgie nightmares, nightmares about what, god knows, especially in the protective world they live in with us.


A land with NO MEALIES.....their wheel turned on its side so it's unusable and NO ONE TO FIX IT! Or even...INFINITE BATHS! :shock:


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I hear Pinball making a little whimper sound too sometimes...but its like once a month or something or rare but he still does it


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell has started to whistle while she sleeps now too. Friends over the other day actually asked what the noise was.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> Puffers315 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is hedgie nightmares, nightmares about what, god knows, especially in the protective world they live in with us.
> ...


LOL! Infinite baths might explain why some hedgehog's scream in their sleep


----------

